# Custom Paint Jobs on Alien 220W



## SKYWVRD (28/3/17)

Hi Everyone, fresh out the gate and already wanting to make a thread 

I have recently seen a lot of people custom painting their alien mods online and I recently bought one so I am drooling over all these artworks people are producing.
Is there anyone here that has done a custom paint job because I am inlove with seeing custom alien mods and might consider doing a custom paint myself soon, also if you have seen one online feel free to post it here, currently my favourite paint job I have seen is attached, just so sexy guys

Can't wait to see what you guys have done or found

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Hi Everyone, fresh out the gate and already wanting to make a thread
> 
> I have recently seen a lot of people custom painting their alien mods online and I recently bought one and as I know the paint chips so easily on this mod.
> Is there anyone here that has done a custom paint job because I am inlove with seeing custom alien mods and might consider doing a custom paint myself soon, also if you have seen one online feel free to post it here, currently my favourite paint job I have seen is attached, just so sexy guys
> ...


Oh wow that is cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> I am drooling over all these artworks people are producing.



That is because nobody told you WHY they had to custom paint their Alien Kits...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SKYWVRD (28/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> That is because nobody told you WHY they had to custom paint their Alien Kits...



I sadly do know that these devices chip and peel paint extremely easy, mine has already started and it's only been about 2 months with it. Bought myself a silicon cover in the meantime, looks pretty decent.

But ye the chipping is why I am considering getting a custom paint job done


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/17)

That does look amazing..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (28/3/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Hi Everyone, fresh out the gate and already wanting to make a thread
> 
> I have recently seen a lot of people custom painting their alien mods online and I recently bought one so I am drooling over all these artworks people are producing.
> Is there anyone here that has done a custom paint job because I am inlove with seeing custom alien mods and might consider doing a custom paint myself soon, also if you have seen one online feel free to post it here, currently my favourite paint job I have seen is attached, just so sexy guys
> ...


That's a hydro dip job. Most people who have tried to paint the zinc alloy have failed as whatever is applied is shedded by the alien. I think the alien just prefers to be nekked. 
I wonder if hydro dipping would last longer than conventional paint though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

It will not shed galv primer... that is the key...however it is a pricy product.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (29/3/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Hi Everyone, fresh out the gate and already wanting to make a thread
> 
> I have recently seen a lot of people custom painting their alien mods online and I recently bought one so I am drooling over all these artworks people are producing.
> Is there anyone here that has done a custom paint job because I am inlove with seeing custom alien mods and might consider doing a custom paint myself soon, also if you have seen one online feel free to post it here, currently my favourite paint job I have seen is attached, just so sexy guys
> ...


I wonder if that's a sticker?How did he do that glass,very nice however.


----------



## SKYWVRD (29/3/17)

kev mac said:


> I wonder if that's a sticker?How did he do that glass,very nice however.



I think the glass mite be an edit, but you never know, I've seen people do some pretty crazy things with glass


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

Meet Hydro Dripping:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SKYWVRD (29/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Meet Hydro Dripping:



That is so sick, and you can find yourself dip kit for around 950 at dipkit.co.za


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> That is so sick, and you can find yourself dip kit for around 950 at dipkit.co.za


You can dip anything including glass and skin. I just don't know how much wear the hydro dip can take.


----------



## SKYWVRD (29/3/17)

Apparently it holds up extremely well, especially if you do it right. You put a clear coat over the painjob, basically like a vanish, to prevent scratches and such


----------



## Apollo (29/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> That's a hydro dip job. Most people who have tried to paint the zinc alloy have failed as whatever is applied is shedded by the alien. I think the alien just prefers to be nekked.
> I wonder if hydro dipping would last longer than conventional paint though?



I can endorse this message...

I have an Alien and its pretty temperamental, the Zinc Alloy loves it's birthday suit. I painted mine TWICE and it keeps on peeling. The shiny finish look does not work on it either as the zinc alloy will loose its nice blingy sheen ever so often... because a clear coat wont stick either!

this is, in a nutshell, what its like living with an Alien, apart from all the probing... it vapes awesome and it's more robust that a 1980's Citi Golf, and I would know because I used to own one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (29/3/17)

kev mac said:


> I wonder if that's a sticker?How did he do that glass,very nice however.


I don't think that's the glass because there are no buttons. That's probably the back of the device.


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

All Aliens want to be Greys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (30/3/17)

Ashley A said:


> I don't think that's the glass because there are no buttons. That's probably the back of the device.



I think he is talking about the atomizers glass


----------



## Ashley A (30/3/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> I think he is talking about the atomizers glass


Lol, no man, that's just some blood in the vampire juice.


----------

